# Anyone taking Seriphos for high cortisol?



## Jazzharmony (May 28, 2015)

My doctor has me taking Seriphos for high cortisol three times per day. He wants me to do another saliva test after 1 month to see if my cortisol levels come down.

Have any of you had success with this protocol? Are there other suggestions for lowering cortisol? I have been taking it 3x per day for 1 week and no difference so far (horrendous sleep is one of my main issues). I have read that it can take 90 days to have an impact but I have also read from other sources that it should not be taken for more than one month at a time.

Any experiences out there?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Never heard of it and did a quick web search - sounds controversial as far as effectiveness.

I happen to order a lot of vitamins from a popular vitamin site and they have only 1 manufacturer in stock with not 1 review. I think I would avoid as the popularity and interaction with thyroid disease is absent of study.

Do you have any current labs with ranges you could share?


----------



## Jazzharmony (May 28, 2015)

Thank you for the info 
The seriphos is proprietary so only one company makes it. I had to order it online. My understanding is that it's an amino acid and there are other formulations as well but this was recommended by my doctor.

My only adrenal labs :

7-9am 1.35 (0.27 - 0.18)
11am-1pm 0.49 (0.10 - 0.41)
3pm-5pm 0.27 (0.05 - 0.27)
10pm-12am 0.09 (0.03 - 0.14)

DHEA 7am-9am 153 (71 - 640)
DHEA: Cortisol Ratio/10,000 113 (115 - 1,188)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

What does your most recent FREE T3 look like? Include the range also, if you will.

Does your doc say why you have high cortisol? You are on a very low dose of Armour.


----------



## Jazzharmony (May 28, 2015)

Oops sorry - I thought my thyroid labs were in my signature. I just added them now 

8/3/15
TSH 0.03 (0.4-4.5)
T4 free 1.0 (0.8-1.8)
T3 free 3.5 (2.3-4.2)

Yes, my doctor (and the labs who analyzed my adrenal tests) says I have high cortisol. 
My cortisol is off the charts for morning and mid day. And it is still higher than it should be at night.

As for the Armour, my doctor does not want to increase past 75 since my TSH is so low now. Honestly, I would like to try a higher dose since I still have hypo symptoms but have agreed to follow his protocol and stay at 75. I don't feel as terrible as I did so that's good.

Thank you for the info


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I take Seriphos for high evening and nighttime cortisol, but it takes some playing around with the doses to find what works for you. Plus, sometimes Seriphos alone won't do it. I take one Seriphos before my evening high and two Seriphos and one zinc before bed. You should check out the adrenals section on the Stop the Thyroid Madness site to learn about how to do DATs (daily average temps) to see if the Seriphos is working for you.

You should probably ask for a Reverse T3 test, too. Often, adrenal problems can cause high rT3, which means the Armour isn't working as well as it should and it's pooling in your system instead of being used by your cells.


----------



## Jazzharmony (May 28, 2015)

Thank you, Jenny V. I have looked at that site and will do some more reading. I will also ask my doc about the zinc.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> T3 free 3.5 (2.3-4.2)


If you are on Armour - your FT-3 should at lease be in 3/4 of range which is 3.725


----------



## Jazzharmony (May 28, 2015)

I mentioned what I read here to my doctor regarding 3/4 range, etc, but he didn't seem to agree that it was more important than keeping the TSH from getting too low. He said if my TSH got any lower he would worry about bones and other issues. I do feel like I would like to try 90 but I don't want to rock the boat too much with this doctor since I have been dealing with hypo symptoms for almost 10 years and this is the first doctor who has even offered to do an Armour trial and listen to my symptoms.

He said if my hypo symptoms are still bad with my current labs than we need to look at other potential causes.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> He said if my hypo symptoms are still bad with my current labs than we need to look at other potential causes.


Your labs are hypo.

You need to find a new doctor


----------

